# Colnago Crankset



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

Greeting!

I am in the market for a new bike and I am leaning heavily towards a 2011 CLX 2.0...

This is a nit picking question - but on the CLX photos that show frames with the Shimano Ultegra Groupset - there is a Colnago logo on the crankset... AND I LOVE IT!!! Will my bike come that way? I know it's nit picking - to me it isn't a strike against the bike if it doesn''t come that way - but the "livery" balance of graphics & branding on Colnago frames is perfect!

The other bikes I am considering ar a Bianchi Infinito Ultegra & Bianchi Sempre Veloce...

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

It appears to be a re-labeled FSA aluminum crank. It does look nice but is not a functional upgrade from an Ultegra.


----------

